# New here/looking for someone to dive with!



## tracker19 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello all. I am new to this forum and new to diving. I am looking for some good people to dive with either shore or boat( i dont mind paying my way). I live in Baldwin County AL and work shift work as an EMT. I know people are funny about diving with newbs. Just looking for some folks to dive with and learn the area. If anyone is out there willing to extend the courtesy I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks all. I look fwd to many conversations in the future. Thanks Brandon.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tracker19 said:


> Hello all. I am new to this forum and new to diving. I am looking for some good people to dive with either shore or boat( i dont mind paying my way). I live in Baldwin County AL and work shift work as an EMT. I know people are funny about diving with newbs. Just looking for some folks to dive with and learn the area. If anyone is out there willing to extend the courtesy I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks all. I look fwd to many conversations in the future. Thanks Brandon.


Who do you work for.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Who do you work for.


I'm a fire fighter in birmingham. I come down and go offshore every few weeks. I thought about buying some gear for my boat. I could fill my tanks up at work. Or probably down in orange beach fire dept if I stopped and got to know a few folks there. 
I just have not grown a big enough set to jump out of my boat knowing what we catch at there. I catch 6 foot sharks on every reef we stop at, while fishing for amberjacks and snapper.


----------



## tracker19 (Apr 13, 2013)

I work for AMR in mobile. I havent been diving from a boat yet either. But i will. My brother in law got me into diving. Ive only been shore diving around pcola so far but enjoy it very much. Goin to head down today and do two dives. Next time ucome down hit me up and maybe we can dive a rig or two. Thanks.


----------



## divinmama84 (Jun 22, 2013)

I just moved back to pcola and need dive buddies im advanced certified and am available nights and weekends. Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You might want to add your feedback to this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/do-we-need-dive-club-pensacola-155972/


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Do not start diving from a boat, stay in the swimming pool. Dive boats have no manners. They pull up on anglers and cause problems all the time. 



:-0

))

*


----------

